# Is there anything more beautiful than a Spitfire?



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think so.







Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

If it had the range, we wouldn't have needed the P-51. Beautiful aircraft!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoa. Here we go with the matters of opinion again. I think a Mosquito is more beautiful than a Spitfire. And I think a P-39 ties it. Since you asked.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

I know what ya mean O! Personally, I would take the 410!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

Not looking to start anything, just offering up some Spitfire pics.

























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

No worries. Just friendly banter....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeap the Bf 109 is more beautiful...

Just a matter of opinion. Yes the Spitfire is very beautiful.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2012)

Neat set of pics Jeff

Raised a dim and distant memory of a thread I started some time ago, but havent updated for a while !!... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/spitfire-thread-17089.html

Lets see some more mate


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2012)

Great pic's!!!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys need to get out more. Is anything more beautiful than a spitfire? of course....my high school girlfriend, Miss world, January's playmate of the month.


Is there any a/c more beautiful? well its up there, but other ac might include the A6M, the P-51, the G-55, the Fw190 or the La11 . jus to name a couple


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2012)

parsifal said:


> You guys need to get out more. Is anything more beautiful than a spitfire? of course....my high school girlfriend, Miss world, January's playmate of the month.



Ding, ding, ding, tell him what he has won Johnny!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

Just remember lads....no matter how good looking she is, some guy, somewhere is tired of her BS.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

A few more...








































































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2012)

Great shots Jeff, keep them coming


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 22, 2012)

Spits are beautiful, particularly the early marks. Personally, I prefer the Mosquito. But my vote for most beautiful aircraft goes to another De Havilland product:


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2012)

Lot's of beautiful aircraft out there. The Spitfire is a looker.






And mixing it up with a P-38 and a P-51





ANd the Mk XIV with the Griffon!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice pictures. Certainly better looking than a Barracuda!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, but a Barracuda's grateful and cooks a better breakfast!


----------



## stona (Jul 24, 2012)

There are aircraft more pleasing on the eye than the Spitfire. My personal favourite is the De Havilland DH.90 "Dragonfly",but nothing has the combination of looks _and sound_ of a Merlin engined Spitfire.

I love the Bf 109 but beautiful? I think not,definitely function over form,even in its slickest form in the "Friedrich".

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Biggiginthesky (Mar 18, 2016)

The Spit is fine



but the FW190 D9 is awesome.


----------



## stona (Mar 21, 2016)

Biggiginthesky said:


> The Spit is fine.....but the FW190 D9 is awesome.



Except for the ill proportioned long fuselage and nose combined with stubby wings! 

Beauty might be in the eye of the beholder, but it's also about perfect proportions and the Fw 190 D, for all its undisputed power, doesn't have them.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2016)

Agreed.
It might be 'awesome', it might have a certain brutish attractiveness. But beautiful it is not.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice spinner though!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2016)

...I was going to day a naked woman, but really...what do I know.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...I was going to day a naked woman, but really...what do I know.


Which begs the question....which one would you rather spend an hour with in her element?

Jeff the Curious


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2016)

That's actually a loaded question.

But consider this:
If the aircraft stops performing or quits altogether, there is a perfectly good reason and you won't spend hours trying to figure out what went wrong.  

As far as a beautiful warbird goes, I have always been partial to the He280.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Which begs the question....which one would you rather spend an hour with in her element?



I could probably afford an hour with the plane more than an hour with a woman that I would actually pay money to be with.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2016)

That is a favorite from left field my friend. I always liked the lines of the He 100.


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 14, 2017)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....

I'm sure that an airman being picked up out of the Channel in February thought a Shagbat was the most beautiful plane ever built...


----------

